# Lesser Spotted Eagle



## carlos58 (Mar 20, 2011)

hello everyone
Lesser Spotted Eagle


----------



## EricD (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice looking Raptor! Your details look good but I could do without the chain link fence. Sometimes you just can't get them to cooperate and land on a nice perch.


----------

